# spiked or not spiked?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i got yelled at kinda well more like scolded. i have a pic of one of my old pits he has on a fancy leather spiked collar. my freind was looking at it and bashed me about him wearing it. i like spiked collars not because they supposedly make dogs look mean i dont think apparal makes or breaks a dog. i like spiked collars cuz they add more personality to dogs. i mean you see a yorkie with one and its preciouse i mean come on i know a yorkie and pit are complete opposites but what makes it ok for one and not the other? what i dont like is gigantic chains hanging from dogs necks. i believe that has nothing to do with fun fashion i feel that is a deliberate way to make your dog look dangerouse. i just dont see how people would think a stupid collar makes a dog dangerouse! what are your opinions cuz i would like to know how you all feel about spiked collars.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*no spiked collars*

My question is don't those spikes dig into your legs if the pooch wants some attention? I don't like spike collars for myself for my own safety. I will end up being hurt on them in no time at all.:hammer:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol. i can see what you mean but i dont them on my dogs the entire day especially when im sleeping. to me they are just fashion the only collar constantly on my dogs is the collar with he tags on it that i walk them with. and when onyx is in the cage i always do my best to keep any kind of collar off.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I like them, depending on the style of the collar. Some tend to look a bit too exaggerated. And I use to like them a lot back in the day, when Doberman's were the "bad rep" dogs, and I was a youngster. When I got into pits, I saw all the regular 2" nylon collars, and preferred those on them. Looking back, it seems like the Doberman's colors matched the spike collars better for some reason. I guess a black pit with a spiked collar would look cool. But other than that, I don't know...


----------



## Ashelee (Apr 1, 2008)

I dont see any harm on them. There was a very pretty blue APBT that came in the other day (I work as a dog groomer at PetSmart), and she had on a pink spiked collar and a pink harness with spikes on it. It was VERY cute, and stood out very nicely with her blue coat.


----------



## Sr6 (Mar 8, 2008)

I personally like pink with flowers lol but whatever floats your boat! People do tend to think the dog looks more vicious when it has that type of collar on but only because they are misinformed.


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*lol*

I agree with you. I think the spiked collar is more of a fashion statement than anything else. I have a pink spiked collar on my puppy and that has been such a conversation starter when she is out with my wife and I. To me most people are so stuck on the collar that they dont even realize that they are getting licked to death by a pitbull. Which I think is great because when I tell people her breed they are astonished that they still have their face lol and they get to see that not all pitbulls are viscious animals. So for me personally the spiked collar has been a good thing.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont like them, one reason is i just plain out dont think they look good, second i think it does give off a more intimidating look compared to a normal collar.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

I really do not care unless i see it in person where if a spiked collar went with person ego then id flip a scrip.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok here is my take, I dont mind them at all within reason, I hate the big spikes. As you can see my late great Rock had one but the small kind.









Now however I dont use them anymore because they do indeed make the dog, to the outsider, ie non APBT enthusiast, appear more intimidating. Instead I use the studded collar and like it just the same.










Plain looks good too IMO and is what I have most of.


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

I dont like them either. I dont think it would be very comfy for the dog, and I dont want people to see my lovable pittie and be afraid of him because the collar makes him look mean. No thanks. I want my dog to be approachable.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

me i like the studs and the 1inch spikes but i really don't like the 3inch spiked collar.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I personally don't put collars on my dogs unless I have to leash them for some reason and that's a rare occasion. They are both full time inside dogs and I don't expose them to public settings. If I do, it's a regular old practical collar. No flash. lol


----------



## Sr6 (Mar 8, 2008)

It's all about preference my little one just wouldn't be comfortable in spikes and people where i live just look at you weird. So she sports the pink with roses her next one will be pink with daises with a thick band odd but cute haha. People still ask if its a boy or girl though which confuses me..


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i like them, i see no harm really you just have to be carefull if the spikes are sharp. i bought this collar for snoop and the spikes i think are a little to sharp so he only wears it if we go out and sometimes when karma starts fights with him, it tends to keep her off him cuz she always goes for the neck or the face. you can see it in this pic.









sorry for the bike in the background its the only good pic of the collar i had


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I think it depends on the dog. They look better on some dogs than others. I can see where they would make a dog look more intimidating, but if they're worn around the right crowd then it's just a fashion statement.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i dont really think huge 3 inch spikes are over exaduration personally. when i get spiked collars i tend to look for the style snoop has on in his pic.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

oh but they are just oh so cute on puppies....I did away with the spikes after 6 months but they are so cute when they are little IMO


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i agree they are very cute onpuppies!!


----------



## buggleblue (Apr 1, 2008)

switch isnt allowed to wear spiked collars i already had to tell him no when he saw one hanging in a store window. i think putting spiked collars on dogs only says hey my dogs dangerouse how about yours? switch doesnt need any more of a bad rep in my town. he probobly would like one a lot though just to toughen up his immage!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I like the spikes for pics I think they are cute. My legs can't handle them around the house lol... I have a spiked collar for my llama and some of my rabbits lol.. Just for show cause its cute. I should get one for the Kangaroos lol..


----------

